# [SOLVED]Samba - Input/output error

## C1REX

I have a weird problem to copy some files from another system. 

I mount shared folder in /mnt/smb and use mc to copy. It goes well till the end and then I get an error message. 

The same I have using Arch Linux.

No problem at all using Mint Linux (ubuntu).

Around 50% of movies make that problem.

```
C1REX emule # cp "Cassandras.Dream.2007.LIMITED.DVDRIP.XVID.CD1-IKA.(osloskop.net).avi" /home/c1rex/dane/filmy/film.avi

cp: reading `Cassandras.Dream.2007.LIMITED.DVDRIP.XVID.CD1-IKA.(osloskop.net).avi': Input/output error
```

Any idea how to fix it?

----------

## C1REX

```
emerge mount-cifs
```

And then:

```
mount -t cifs
```

Didn't know that new Samba requires this.

----------

